

"I am so bored" is girlish - awin
http://search.twitter.com/search?max_id=20225331130&page=6&q=i+am+so+bored
After seeing http://whatthefuckismysocialmediastrategy.com/ and http://whatthefuckshouldimakefordinner.com/ i was thinking of making a similar site.<p>Thinking of an idea i was reminded of a friend who keeps iterating "I am bored!"<p>and why not create a site IamsoboredWhatthefuckshouldIdo.com and doing a search on twitter for "I am so bored" I found that most of the people who tweeted "i am so bored" are girls or women!
======
konad
exact phrase

<http://search.twitter.com/search?q=+%22I+am+so+bored%22>

